# Dog Birthday Cake



## babbs (Feb 9, 2010)

We ended up going with birthday cookies. I'm thinking the kids will want a separate cake if you go that route though.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

> *Recipe:* *Peanut Butter Bulldog Brownie Cake with Banana Filling*
> courtesy Kerry Malak, Georgia’s Legacy
> ½ cup shortening or oil
> 3 Tbsp. honey 4 eggs (or egg substitute)
> ...


From my fav blog, www.pawcurious.com


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Dog Birthday Cake Recipes I have made this one and left out the honey. I have never frosted a dog cake either...just sounds kind of messy.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Here is the recipe my mom used for Maggie's birthday cupcakes...all people friendly ingredients. I have tasted them and they taste like less sweet brownies:


1/2 cup honey
2 cups white flour
1/2 cup low fat mayonnaise
3 tablespoons carob powder
1 cup warm water
1 teaspoon vanilla


preheat oven to 350

Mix all ingredients and place muffin papers into a muffin tin and fill half way with mixture

bake 25 min or until a toothpick inserted comes out clean

cool and decorate with biscuits


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> From my fav blog, www.pawcurious.com


Vito's birthday is this week. I'm going to make this for him.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

nixietink said:


> Vito's birthday is this week. I'm going to make this for him.


Did you see the step by step photos that go with the recipe? Pretty cute! It's under 'Baking with Brody.' You should take some pics too, so we can see your mad baking skills!


----------



## lolathenunchick (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for all the great idea...maybe I will do a test run and see which one they like more! I think icing it sounds like a bit of a mess too, but I bet the kids would love to help me with that part!


----------



## nutty4golden (Dec 19, 2010)

charlie is allergic to wheat and corn, any ideas on what I could substitue for the flour? Just a different kind of flour? Or does anyone have a recipe that is wheat free? His 2nd birthday is 2/8 and I want to make him a cake too!


----------

